# Coleman Campers



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm considering a small Coleman Camper has anyone owned a Coleman? I had a 28ft Crossroads Zinger for years but sold it in 2018, it was a great unit but was really too heavy and big for our needs. I'm wanting to stay @ 13k or less. Does anyone have any other recommendations under 13k? Thanks


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

They are part of the Thor RV group. Coleman's are built by Dutchmen. I really don't know where they fall in the lineup. 



I remember Coleman had serious issues with their ABS roofs in the 1990's. Back then, Coleman were made by Fleetwood.


Fleetwood eventually filed for bankruptcy.


----------

